# How is this layed out?



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

The service comes up from the south of the house(front) looking at the house my old ladies parents had their laundry clog, the house is 40 yrs old, the laundry is the only c/o in the basement, Im taking it as the house c/o. The sewer is more toward the east of the house, laundry farther west. my 30ft 3/8 snake was too short. now there is a bathroom in the SE corner which makes me think that would be the lowest point in the house. Only the laundry backed up, her dad rented a 1/2 snake that was 50 ft long and that took care of it. the house is 2200 sqft, if the 2" branch was over 30ft Im sure it would be connecting outside the house, even with it zigging and zagging I cant see it being longer then 30 ft. 

Any idea's? I dont understand why the farther point would be the only thing to clog.....

Even mentally mapping it out it makes no sense. 

thx


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you certain your 3/8" cable was too short and the extra length of the 1/2" cable made the difference? Do you know at what footage the line ended up clearing? The reason I ask is, sometimes you can pass right through a soft blockage of sludge/soap/grease/whatever and not clear the line. It could be that you went through it the first time but just didn't get it. Sometimes you just have to go back and forth to clear them. 





Paul


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with rocksteady. A 3/8 snake will go through a stoppage and not open it up. Its like putting your finger in a glass of water and pulling it out. I have been on jobs that had been stopped up so long I had to run my snake through 10 times and still not get it open. They do make a grease and soap heads now that you can put on your snake now that will open the line quicker.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Agree with the above. Also, not all of that 30 is usable.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

well I worked it back and forth pretty good. its a 2" line so I would think it would be ok. You guys have given me something to think about for next time so I appreciate it!


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

why don't you use your big drum machine? like a maxi-rooter mine has a 150' of 5/8 on it


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

waldrop said:


> why don't you use your big drum machine? like a maxi-rooter mine has a 150' of 5/8 on it


If you can get a 5/8" cable past the first 2" offset you come to then I need to take your training class.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

You're certain that it is sewer? Around here it is very common on septic systems to have the WM run to it's own field line, not connected in any way to the rest of the sanitary.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

why i dont use anything other then what I have at home. Im not into buy stuff with free labour.

Its sewer, the area has to be sewer.


----------

